# Struggling to find a baby



## Birdie2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have been looking for a hand reared baby 'tiel now for a while now and I am really struggling. I dont suppose any of you know of anyone with babies? I dont mind travelling within reason, so looking in the Midlands, Hereford/ Worcestershire, Wales, Bristol etc etc. If you know of someone, please let me know then I can work out if they are within reach. Thank you


----------



## Chica (Aug 14, 2011)

What about these?
http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/showadvert?index=1034250223&utm_source=oodle&utm_medium=export

Sorry if that is not around the areas you would travel- I am not familiar with the UK.


----------



## Birdie2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Chica said:


> What about these?
> http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/showadvert?index=1034250223&utm_source=oodle&utm_medium=export
> 
> Sorry if that is not around the areas you would travel- I am not familiar with the UK.


I'm afraid that they are the ones I went to see and I wasnt happy with the way they were being kept etc


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Com to Australia and adopt our new baby!!!  good luck when the time is right you will find your baby


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Shame your not near newcastle as i have one have you tried gumtree or birdtrader and adtrader


----------



## Tricia (Jul 4, 2011)

I got my one from a lady in Ashford Kent she advertises on Preloved and mine is gorgeous and everthing she said it was


----------



## Ozzy Rules (Jul 29, 2011)

Is Swindon too far from you?

http://www.gumtree.com/p/pets/cockatiels-for-sale-2011-babies/86538266


----------



## Ozzy Rules (Jul 29, 2011)

If you look on gumtree you can search the UK for cockatiels. There seem to be some in Kent, Reading, Swindon, Leeds etc. My geography is rubbish so not sure exactly where you are in England


----------



## Birdie2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ozzy Rules said:


> Is Swindon too far from you?
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/pets/cockatiels-for-sale-2011-babies/86538266


I have contacted Emma regarding her birds. She doesnt have any hand reared babies left but does have a baby, reared in the aviary and she says they are handled regularly. Do you think one of these would tame easily enough?


----------



## Birdie2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Tricia said:


> I got my one from a lady in Ashford Kent she advertises on Preloved and mine is gorgeous and everthing she said it was


I've seen this Advert but they are too far away, I'm afraid.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Birdie2011 said:


> I have contacted Emma regarding her birds. She doesnt have any hand reared babies left but does have a baby, reared in the aviary and she says they are handled regularly. Do you think one of these would tame easily enough?


Most of mine have come from the aviary and all it takes is time and effort 
have a look at this http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073


----------

